
Democratic Republic of Congo Blocks the Internet - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/22/internet-accesss-blocked-in-the-democratic-republic-of-congo-drc/
======
JumpCrisscross
BBC reports the Internet being cut only in the capital [1]. Having trouble
finding a reliable source for the broader claim made in this article.

[1] [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
africa-42766151](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-42766151)

------
jgrahamc
What Cloudflare is seeing:
[https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/955391830899789824](https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/955391830899789824)

